# 4 bar linkages



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi All,

I am thinking of building a rising prop using a 4 bar linkage. I haven't worked with that kind of a prop and was wondering if someone could provide me with some advice to calculate lengths and pivot points to build that kind of linkage?

Thanks in advance!

Doug


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

From an earlier thread...

http://www.boopack.com/software.html


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

I would also recommend that you create a prototype out of wood first. That way you can easily adjust pivot points and test without wasting precious aluminum stock.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Brad's software works fantastic, I have used it several times for my builds and has been spot on.

Here is one of my props showing Brad's 4 bar program to determine its needed lengths and pivot points http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/erector.html


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice, much appreciated!

Doug


----------

